# Mystery Mutt or ?



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

I found this picture and the best guess I could get from the organization who posted it is Great Dane x Irish Wolfhound. The thing he/she is standing next to is an event table, so I take it this dog is rather large. (The organization who posted the picture trains Great Danes to be Service Dogs, so it is quite possible he/she is a Dane mix, at least IMO)

What is your guess?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am guessing IW/Dane is on target. I googled IW/Dane mix photos and they are almost identical.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

That's my guess, too. What a noble looking dog, btw. Can't you just picture him on a throne, with a crown?


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Gosh what a beautiful dog <3


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

I will guess Schnauzer x Dane. I think IW x Dane would be ridiculously large.


----------



## MightyAchilles (Dec 20, 2011)

Amaryllis said:


> That's my guess, too. What a noble looking dog, btw. Can't you just picture him on a throne, with a crown?


Haha absolutely. It is definitely the grey beard that does it. Handsome handsome dog.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I see Schnauzer in him too. Maybe mixed with either Irish Wolfhound or Scottish Deerhound. He's a nice looking dog.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Haha, yes. A crown and a jeweled throne would fit him nicely. 

Does anyone know about his coloring? I am not sure if you would call it 'merle' or not, but I'd be interested to know.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

+two said:


> Haha, yes. A crown and a jeweled throne would fit him nicely.
> 
> Does anyone know about his coloring? I am not sure if you would call it 'merle' or not, but I'd be interested to know.


Could it be " Harlequin " Dane coloration mixed with the gray of the IW?


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Great danes come in "blue harlequin"


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

Actually I believe "Blue Harlequins" are white with blue-grey patches, as opposed to black. Merles do occur in Danes but it is not a recognized color. I'd call that dog merle.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Sibe said:


> Great danes come in "blue harlequin"


Those are merle danes. As it has been said, blue harlequin danes have a white based coat with blue patches, just like regular harlequin cept blue/grey. There are also fawnequin and bridlequin danes as well. Along with chocolate merle. And various other out of standard coats, which generally come from breeding outside the color families. 

That dog's coat would be a merle. And yeah I think they are spot on with the mix.


----------

